# Eugene Oregon Cigar Bar's?



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Brothers, I'm heading to Eugene next week for a two day business trip. Is there a cigar bar, or? 

Thanks in advance for your help...
Vinnie


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Haven't a clue on the Eugene scene, but if you wanna stop on your way down at The Mark @ 9900 Canyon Bvld in Beaverton (3pm or after) I'd buy ya a round! I'm guessing I5 South is what you'll be traveling on?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Vinnie
I don't know of any in Eugene but know of a few in Portland if you want to stop for a smoke LMK


PS
Clancy Lives there and can point them out have a good trip!


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

El Gouge-o (Gaucho) - If you want a steak with your smoke.
Kells - If you like to smoke in a dungeon with rugby on the tv.
Airport Mark - Works if you're at the airport, but it's the size of a small bedroom.
Cascade Cigars on 82nd - Great Selection, have Liga's, Undercrowns, Padrons, Uzi's, and Most Fuente's on hand and with decent pricing. Lounge upstairs with a $5 entry fee. I think they pour as well, but don't quote me there.
Broadway Cigars - Convenient location (Broadway and 39th I believe), but mostly overpriced selection (on premiums), but does have a free lounge in back to smoke at. 
11th Ave Liquor - From what I've been told (going there this weekend for the first time), one of the best selections in town. Have the Jamison line, V32's, and more small batch gear (Quesada Octoberfest Uber's, ect). No Lounge however.
Rich's Cigars - Good selection, always have hard to find stuff, moderately priced, but no lounge.
The Mark - Decent selection for a sports bar (stocked by Broadway), but this is the lounge to go to. No cover, drinks are priced really well, great scotch selection, nice tv wall, excellent food, even better happy hour, and Ruth. If you know Ruth, you know what I mean.... :amen: Two big Smoke Eaters as well. It's my home away from home. (They also keep bottles of 12/15yr Red Breast stocked for me).


----------

